# $1mm level - former members - thoughts?



## Kagehitokiri2 (Dec 6, 2010)

so former HCC and UE's first two tiers...

there are currently >
- second home destinations (HCC, planning leases going forward?)
- duo by quintess
- luxus (canada only, US launch only mentioned in passing a while ago) (~27 UE members from canada)

x EE has been working with/on lonestar for a while now, no idea when they plan to launch. seems odd they havent, but then again just how well are the above really doing in terms of signing former members? 

(seems that luxus is not planning a US launch anytime soon.)

1. have you joined or are you seriously considering joining one of the above, or another club?

2. what is your interest level in a US launch of luxus or EE lonestar?

3. if "no" to the above, but you might still consider a destination club, what kind of model would you be interested in?

thought this might lead to some interesting and/or constructive discussion. could always hope clubs (which are reading) actually listen as well.


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 6, 2010)

What's that saying...?  "Fool me once..."  

As a former HCC member:

1. have you joined or are you seriously considering joining one of the above, or another club?   *Absolutely not!*

2. what is your interest level in a US launch of luxus or EE lonestar?   *Zero!*

3. if "no" to the above, but you might still consider a destination club, what kind of model would you be interested in?  *No interest whatsoever, and would be surprised if any HCC member is!*


----------



## DosMasCervesos (Dec 7, 2010)

Ditto pwrshift's answers for me.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Dec 8, 2010)

theoretically, what about "dues only" (lease model) ?

*pwrshift*, did you or *caribbeansun* ever talk to luxus? (in terms of any new/interesting info.)

currently, second home destinations has lowest deposits and luxus/rocksure have lowest dues. EE lonestar would presumably be in line with luxus/rocksure. 

considering lower stated property values - duo, m private residences, and hideaways club dues actually seem a little high.


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 8, 2010)

HCC and other failures have done severe harm to the whole DC concept and I wouldn't put a dime into anything I didn't own and wasn't a public company with a shareholder responsibility.

The timeshare industry isn't in the best shape now either but at least I know what I own regardless of what they're worth and enjoy my up to 10 weeks a year for my $6000 a year maint/taxes.  I'm so far away from the DC market now that couldn't care less about what happens to them...didn't even answer a recent reporter's email from the Denver paper doing a follow up story on the HCC rip-off (did it ever run?) and it's effect on members.  I guess he got the old owner list of emails somehow.


----------



## brit007 (Dec 9, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> HCC and other failures have done severe harm to the whole DC concept and I wouldn't put a dime into anything I didn't own and wasn't a public company with a shareholder responsibility.
> 
> .



That sure did us UE members a lot of good....


----------

